# Zoysia and Bermuda Mix into my backyard?



## timmmbo fisher

Hello all,

New user, first post. Thanks for wealth of knowledge shared on this forum. It's pretty amazing to see the amount of information and expertise here!

Context:
I'm getting ready to do a medium level reno on my Austin, TX area backyard. I'm new to lawn care, previously being a mow and edge only kinda guy. Now, I'm developing an interest in lawn care because I'd like to make my backyard more inviting and pleasant as we have a toddler and another baby on the way. I likely won't go too crazy on the workload and ongoing lawn maintenance. I'm seeking the most bang for my buck (in actual dollars spent as well as hours/effort spent) to get a pleasant backyard for kids' playing and occasional hosting. I'm willing to throw fertilizer and/or herbicides once a month, and mow once, maybe twice a week. I'll probably never buy a reel mower, because I'm too frugal. I own a rotary mower, string trimmer, and spinning spreader, Proplugger and a walk behind tiller. 
I've read the through the Bermuda Bible, and found it very informative. Still have lots of learning to do.

The Backyard:
Backyard area is about 1600 square feet and gets a mix a full sun and full shade (from an 100 year old Oak tree, which I love). Last year I hurriedly laid about 300sq feet Celebration Bermuda in one area surrounding our small patio. I did very little soil prep... I just used the trimmer to scalp down all weeds and grass, water the heck out of it for weeks and walked on it, rolled it. The rest of my yard is weeds and dirt, which I keep mowed short. I think the main weed in the shade is horseherb. I have no sprinkler system.

Currently thinking:
I've called my local sod company and asked them which sod I could use to "mix" with the existing Bermuda grass and would do well in the shade. They recommended Zeon Zoysia, saying that it has similar appearance, so I'm leaning towards that variety and just throwing it everywhere the Bermuda isn't. I just got my first soil sample results back (3 pages attached) and looks like I need to add some nutrients.

Questions:
-Thoughts on mixing/blending new Zeon Zoysia sod with existing Bermuda? Are the general maintenance requirements of Zoysia and Bermuda about the same? Has anyone done this? Should I just bite the bullet and replace the Bermuda with Zoysia? 
-Best way to prep soil before laying sod? Any specific adjustments in light of soil test results and how to go about this?
-Anything else I should be considering?







Thank you in advance,
Tim


----------



## TN Hawkeye

No expert here, but from what I have read here I believe there is a big difference in the Nitrogen requirements for Zoysia and Bermuda. I think Zoysia needs little and Bermuda will take all you can give it. Hopefully someone will chime in and confirm that. I'm not sure how well you'll be able to mix the two because of this.


----------



## Spammage

TN Hawkeye said:


> No expert here, but from what I have read here I believe there is a big difference in the Nitrogen requirements for Zoysia and Bermuda. I think Zoysia needs little and Bermuda will take all you can give it. Hopefully someone will chime in and confirm that. I'm not sure how well you'll be able to mix the two because of this.


The requirements are different as stated, but Celebration isn't much of a N hog. The biggest issue for me would be the color. Zoysia is very green, and Celebration looks blue/gray in comparison.


----------



## lambert

I don't think you are going to have much luck growing any grass under large oak trees. I would landscape that area and plant some shade plants.


----------



## lambert

Actually, I would get rid of the tree


----------



## FranksATX

Zoysia is a good low input grass that does better (Not great and is NOT shade tolerant, you will see dirt) in the shade than Bermuda, BUT is water sensitive. Dormant Zoysia has an almost orange appearance and does not recover well in drought conditions. Central Texas soils are loaded with calcium (think of all of the limestone quarries around here) and clays. One more than the other depending on which side of IH 35 you are on.

The poor soil combined with high heat and low annual rainfall makes it NOT great for growing picky turf grass.

Zoysia is picky. Zoysia needs a lot of water, regular mowing, and special selective herbicides just to be slightly more shade tolerant.

This is why most people (who want what you want ie. low input/high yield) in this area will suggest Bermuda. The only downside is Bermuda is not shade tolerant. You will HAVE to landscape shade tolerant stuff in its place. Rocks and mulch are VERY shade tolerant and VERY low maintenance. If you (or the wife) must have green stuff under that big oak tree pick up some ferns or iris plants and plant them under it. It will look nice and the kids can play there still.

So now that you understand why Bermuda is KING lets get you started on your renovation.

First things first. Get us a picture of your yard at mid day and point out which direction the camera is facing. The more South facing sun your yard gets the better chance you have at having a successful place for the kids to play.

Also, it is late in the season for warm season grass. You have about 4 weeks of growth left before the first cold front arrives, drops soil temps and shuts down growth. This may end up being a spring project, but we can get started now.


----------



## Rockinar

I have a 5000SF backyard with about a 10x10 patch of zoysia growing in it. I abuse the zoysia patch and treat it just like its Bermuda. It has not flinched.

The only negative I have seen about it is that it grows at a faster rate than the Bermuda and sticks out. It's noticeably a different grass and different color. Its also slowly over taking the Bermuda.


----------



## TheTurfTamer

I have both types of grass in my front yard. My neighbors Myer Zoysia was installed by his contractor when my house was being built 18 inches onto my property line. I have cut and fertilized it as if it were Bermuda. Look at the 2 pictures. Zoysia will green up first. Picture taken in Feb-March. It will also stay green last. It will eventually take over Bermuda due to the longer growing season. Zoysia is a superior grass. I am at a decision myself. The Zoysia continues to overtake my Bermuda very slowly. 
3.3 MB pic759.jpg Check Error 3.7 MB IMG_0653.JPG Check Error 


3.3 MB pic759.jpg Check Error 3.3 MB pic759.jpg Check Error


----------



## drewwitt

I live in San Antonio. I sodded Zeon Zoysia last fall. I love Zeon. It's soft. It needs half the N the Bermuda gets. I have some Bermuda cropping in and hate it. Currently am using the fuisalade/turflon mix to suppress the Bermuda. The lead texture and height is very different.

Zeon is different than most zoysia. It loves both shade and sun. In fact, it's thriving under my trees more than the sun.

Zeon needs mowing about 7-10 days. In TX, if you're watering and fertilizing Bermuda, it will need mowing 2-4 days.


----------



## jayhawk

I can relate to drewitt. I cut my zeon around .5 and it's not as noticeable at a distance but the taller it gets, the more noticeable. It also shows up more with the a.m. due. In the summer, at .5, the brown stems of Bermuda don't blend with green zeon.

Zeon grows more upright too.

Celebration is probably even more noticeable


----------



## lucas287

I'm in the same boat as the OP here. I hate the way the tif 419 has done in my backyard this year. The whole season it's sucked compared to my front yard and the only difference is full sun. Contemplating buying a pallet to address my real problem areas and see how it goes from there.


----------



## jayhawk

Here is an example. Not for my tastes but....

I think they put a sod square in years ago....


----------



## ENC_Lawn

TheTurfTamer said:


> I have both types of grass in my front yard. My neighbors Myer Zoysia was installed by his contractor when my house was being built 18 inches onto my property line. I have cut and fertilized it as if it were Bermuda. Look at the 2 pictures. Zoysia will green up first. Picture taken in Feb-March. It will also stay green last. It will eventually take over Bermuda due to the longer growing season. Zoysia is a superior grass. I am at a decision myself. The Zoysia continues to overtake my Bermuda very slowly.
> 3.3 MB pic759.jpg Check Error 3.7 MB IMG_0653.JPG Check Error
> 
> 
> 3.3 MB pic759.jpg Check Error 3.3 MB pic759.jpg Check Error


@TheTurfTamer Interesting picture of the above property line.

Just curious now that is been a couple of years since this post how much would you say the Zoysia creeps into your Bermuda per year?

Also...Beautiful home, lawn and landscaping!!! :thumbup:


----------

